# homemade tree steps



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

has anyone made any ? I'm thinking about making some similar to the EZY-Climb detachables. I don't remember seeing any homemade ones but would like to see yours if you have. I'll post mine when I have one complete


----------



## jackrussell1659 (Feb 3, 2009)

I just got done making my own steps. I used 5"x4" alumn. Angle cut 1.25" wide. I had my aunt make up straps out of 1" webbing and a spring jaw clamp buckle. I have 20 of these made up, but 13 will get me 20' off the ground.

I place the strap around the tree and put a peice of angle in with the 5" side along the tree so the strap goes around the angle and pull the strap tight. All straps and angle are kept in a fanny pack.

I also had a peice of webbing and buckle sewed into my SOP harness to use as an adjustable linemans belt.

I've timed my setup (excluding hanging the stand) to 20' and it takes me 4 minutes to climb up. That was in a tree that had no branches, otherwise I would have had to dis and reconnect my linemans belt adding to the time.

I don't have pictures yet cause I'm coating the angle with truck bed spray this weekend to cut down on the metal to metal noise. I will have pictures later.

Any questions, ask away.


----------



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

very nice. I'd like to see the pics when they are completed


----------



## ilgenfritz (Aug 11, 2009)

*tree steps*

if you make any extra let me know. I live in York, Pa and would be intersted in buying some if they work good. I need something to keep people from stealing my steps. I also need it to be quick and quiet. Sounds like you may have found something. Send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Igofish2 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Tree Steps*

Here's what I came up with this week. 3" SCH 40 PVC.


----------



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

How is this set up working?


Igofish2 said:


> Here's what I came up with this week. 3" SCH 40 PVC.


----------



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

good idea igofish2 ! how do they work/feel when you climb ? are they stable ?


----------



## Igofish2 (Aug 9, 2009)

They feel real soild when standing on them. The 3" PVC cut at 45 has about 5" of step for the foot to rest. I think a ratchet strap makes them more scure but adds weight.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

those would scare the crap out of me ....they look good but I would be scared to use them ..


----------



## tchasea (Feb 2, 2006)

Can you post a picture of how the strap is mounted to the pipe?


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

Man ,I hope your ins. policy is paid up those things look like they'll get somebody hurt. I ve seen pvc break way to many times to even think about using it this way is just nuts. you dont even have the whole diameter of the pipe to hold just a 1/3 of it, I sure hope you know what you are doing here. Id hate to hear about you getting hurt trying to save a buck. Try a block of wood maybe a 4x4 post done like that any thing would be better than this IMO.


----------



## Igofish2 (Aug 9, 2009)

The straps are run thru slots on both sides of the pipe. I've been up & down them a lot of times and only concern I have right now are the straps. I weigh 160 and the straps i have now are rated for 300#. Planing to get 500+# straps. Wood Never fails?


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

Has anyone tried cutting 4X4's like this for steps? I would think it would be safer and just as cheap.


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

I wouldn't think 4x4's would have the same stability the PVC would have simply because the PVC is hollow and would sit against the tree better.


----------



## tchasea (Feb 2, 2006)

where did you get the straps from? are they ratchet straps?


----------



## HCAarchery (Jul 9, 2006)

I looks like if you would slip the sharp edge might slice you open.


----------



## jedicazador (Jun 20, 2008)

Several years ago I made some like this outta 4 x 4 Drilled a hole through em and used ratchet strap, they held my fat butt no problem, but seamed like they'd be a little slippery if it rained.
I now got gorilla ladder steps for 7 bucks a piece, got 4 of em and they get me way over 30'.


----------



## uabdave (Mar 12, 2007)

*Nuts*

That has got to be the most unsafe, dumb thing I have ever seen. What some folks will go through to save a buck. Man that is nuts


----------



## psudeerhunter (Aug 23, 2009)

that looks like an accident waiting to happen, look how sharp the point is, haven't you ever slid down the tree putting steps up? even with an linemans belt ur gonna slide some, u could catch your femoral and thats it buddy, seriously.


----------



## tchasea (Feb 2, 2006)

I think they are a pretty good idea, but definately unsafe. If I made some I would just use them for maybe the bottom couple of steps and then use tree steps or stick sections for the more dangerous heights.


----------



## blue heeler (Apr 25, 2008)

aluminum pipe cut on an angle with the slots cut in them would appear to be much safer than PVC. Besides does anyone know how the PVC would take the stress when the temps are below freezeing?


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

uabdave said:


> That has got to be the most unsafe, dumb thing I have ever seen. What some folks will go through to save a buck. Man that is nuts


Save a buck? It probably cost more in the long run. You can buy steps for less than $2. I wouldn't trust a ratchet strap that cost $1.50. I am all for DIY but there has to be a line drawn somewhere.


----------



## blue heeler (Apr 25, 2008)

deerstuffer said:


> save a buck? It probably cost more in the long run. You can buy steps for less than $2. I wouldn't trust a ratchet strap that cost $1.50. I am all for diy but there has to be a line drawn somewhere.


xx2


----------



## Igofish2 (Aug 9, 2009)

I guess that I should have posted 5 pages of DO NOTS; like in every tree stand, ladder stand, climbing sticks, or whatever. I assumed common sense was still alive without the gov. mandating everything. If you like my idea, please DO NOT use the thin wall PVC. The PVC I use is about 1/4" wall thickness.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

How far in are the slots cut from the edge of the PVC? In the pic it looks to be less than a half inch. Just remember all that weight is being held on the two spots above the strap. Doesn't seem like there is much material there to hold weight. I know the step will bind against the tree and take some of the load but I don't think I'd trust it in cold weather.


----------



## Igofish2 (Aug 9, 2009)

beaverman said:


> How far in are the slots cut from the edge of the PVC? In the pic it looks to be less than a half inch. Just remember all that weight is being held on the two spots above the strap. Doesn't seem like there is much material there to hold weight. I know the step will bind against the tree and take some of the load but I don't think I'd trust it in cold weather.


The slots are about 3/4" inside. I have decided that in the morning I'm going to take a sledge hammer to them while they are straped to a tree. If they fail, I'll come back and say DO NOT try this at home or in the woods.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

bill2455 said:


> has anyone made any ? I'm thinking about making some similar to the EZY-Climb detachables. I don't remember seeing any homemade ones but would like to see yours if you have. I'll post mine when I have one complete


Yes, until one broke! I was lucky, it broke while putting it in for the second time. After that I started building my own stick ladders. 14ga square tube. steel. I also build my own stands with 14 ga. steel square tube. They lock on with a heavy chain and binder and use a padlock to deter thieves.When I want to be mobile I use a climber. 

I would never use the PVC ones shown on here.When you mix the stress of the ratchet + cold temps + a little flex = Dead man climbing. IMO


----------



## Igofish2 (Aug 9, 2009)

The slots are about 3/4" inside. I have decided that in the morning I'm going to take a sledge hammer to them while they are straped to a tree. If they fail, I'll come back and say DO NOT try this at home or in the woods.[/QUOTE]

Just finished the sledge hammer test. I installed 1 step in a tree about 30" off the ground. Placed a 2x6 across the step where a foot would be while climbing. Took a 10# sledge and hit the 2x6 just like I was trying to split a log. Well after the sixth blow it FAILED. Not the PVC step but the STRAP. As stated in an earlier post that was my concern, that the straps maybe to light. 
I will address the sharp edge issue by rounding the top of the step edge over.


----------



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

swampboss I make my own stands as well. I use bbq frame tubing from the local landfill. They are fairly strong and light. This is the best design so far, the strongest and lightest yet. Need to find a good DIY to get into them. Stick ladders might be an option.


----------



## Rford (Jul 24, 2008)

*Good test*

I think that's a valid test...a couple key points you made...this is heavier gauge pvc pipe...it is quite strong.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Igofish2 said:


> The slots are about 3/4" inside. I have decided that in the morning I'm going to take a sledge hammer to them while they are straped to a tree. If they fail, I'll come back and say DO NOT try this at home or in the woods.


Just finished the sledge hammer test. I installed 1 step in a tree about 30" off the ground. Placed a 2x6 across the step where a foot would be while climbing. Took a 10# sledge and hit the 2x6 just like I was trying to split a log. Well after the sixth blow it FAILED. Not the PVC step but the STRAP. As stated in an earlier post that was my concern, that the straps maybe to light. 
I will address the sharp edge issue by rounding the top of the step edge over.[/QUOTE]

Freeze one of them and try the same thing it should break with a claw hammer, also sunlight will break down pvc


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

ilgenfritz said:


> if you make any extra let me know. I live in York, Pa and would be intersted in buying some if they work good. I need something to keep people from stealing my steps. I also need it to be quick and quiet. Sounds like you may have found something. Send me a PM. Thanks!


The EASIEST I have found is to get the drillbits from www.treehopperllc.com and pre-drill your holes up to your stand. Once the holes are in place, all you have to do is carry the bolts out, put them in the holes, and crawl up the tree... 
they also have/had a hand drill for people on the move. Both systems are quick and quiet!
CHECK THEM OUT


----------



## redrockhunter (Aug 11, 2005)

i think aluminum conduit would be stronger, but its not cheap.

schedule 80 pvc would be stronger than the schedule 40 you made those out of.


----------



## JustinM (Aug 23, 2007)

looks like a good idea to me.... and apprently he and I aren't the only ones

https://www.climbpaws.com/productcart/pc/climbpaws-default.asp?


----------



## tamusdh (Jul 21, 2005)

*Food for Thought*

Thought this might help.

Uni-Bell Test on PVC exposed to UVs

Link is http://www.uni-bell.org/pubs/uni-tr-5.pdf
This will make for lite reading.
Test results show minimal change to PVC pipe.


Crush Strength of Sch 40 4" is 3000 lbs. Sounds like they are suitable for the purpose. I do agree that a better quality strap should be used.


----------



## arki (Nov 28, 2008)

Although pvc is very strong when used right why not use a wood post in the same way? Most people are not giving the pvc a chance but I can tell you as long as you take them down after every hunt and only use them one maybe two years and above 30 degrees you should be fine I'd think. If it was me I would go with a wood fence post with a rachet strap.


----------



## Igofish2 (Aug 9, 2009)

arki said:


> Although pvc is very strong when used right why not use a wood post in the same way? Most people are not giving the pvc a chance but I can tell you as long as you take them down after every hunt and only use them one maybe two years and above 30 degrees you should be fine I'd think. If it was me I would go with a wood fence post with a rachet strap.


arki, I've used anything from 2x4 to 4x4 wooded steps, tied or straped on for years. They will work. One of the reasons I wanted to try the PVC was the weight. After I tried the PVC I found another plus. All the wooded steps I've used get very slick if you have any mud/gunk on your boots. The PVC being hollow allows the lugs of your boots something to grab into.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Igofish2 said:


> arki, I've used anything from 2x4 to 4x4 wooded steps, tied or straped on for years. They will work. One of the reasons I wanted to try the PVC was the weight. After I tried the PVC I found another plus. All the wooded steps I've used get very slick if you have any mud/gunk on your boots. The PVC being hollow allows the lugs of your boots something to grab into.


How will that design work where temps get to 0 and below? I'm curious if they might get brittle and blow out where you have the strap slot cut.


----------



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

I think I'll make a few this weekend and see how they feel. I went to the climbpaws site and they look promising. thanks


----------



## Hunting-Fun (Sep 10, 2009)

*Not pvc*

I use climbpaws and love them. They are not made of PVC. They are 1/2 the weight of PVC and over 2 times as strong. To make some out of PVC is like the old days when we made stands out of plywood. It worked but........:doh:


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

*Looks good to me*



JustinM said:


> looks like a good idea to me.... and apprently he and I aren't the only ones
> 
> https://www.climbpaws.com/productcart/pc/climbpaws-default.asp?


I just ordered some. I got several questions answered by the owner/inventor of Climb Paws. They are made of a material similar to PVC, but won't break down in sun or lose strength in cold weather (I live in NC, so not that big of a deal to me). A set of 10 weighs 6 lbs. I will report back after I have used them some, but I think they could be just the ticket. 
It seems like you would be less likely to slip on these because of all of the contact points between your foot and the step. 
As to the previous posts about falling and hurting yourself on the step, can't you do that with any tree step?
I do agree that the weak point is the strap/buckle, but isn't that also the case with the lock-on stands that we have all used?
I will of course use a lineman's belt at all times. I take the extra measure of safety by crossing my lineman's belt in front of the tree, so that if I do slip, the tension on the tree/rope will keep me from going all the way down the tree.


----------



## tdhughes (Oct 31, 2012)

Every step out on the market today started out with an idea just like this All you guys are really being over cautious here have you ever seen any of those screw in steps they stick out and can impale you if you fell also. These steps look just like the climb paws that are out on the market right now.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Swampboss
Do us all a favor, humor us and PLEASE wear a climbers belt all the way up to your stand. PVC was never designed for that type of stress, and the sledgehammer test isn't a true test of how they are going to be used. You will be placing 50-75% of you weight on each one for extended periods at a time, especially when hanging higher steps. The CONTINUED stress can and will push the PVC to it's limit and maybe beyond. 

I would sure get rid of ANY points or sharp edges as well. This goes for some of the other home made steps that are cut/welded vs the bent types. Those sharp cut/welded corners will open a leg like a zipper if you fall with your weight on them.

Personally I would rather carry a few extra pounds and know my risks were reduced to the absolute minimum. Just climbing trees invokes some degree of risk, no sense increasing it.

Also be careful of strap stretch. It could loosen enough to allow the step to "flip" over and that would be trouble.

Be careful and good luck.


----------



## Tribute0613 (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice cheap and looks very effective.


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

nice!


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's a pair of steps I have been making and using for longer than a lot of you guys have been alive. Never slipped, never fallen. I've got about ten of them on a tree right now waiting for the orange army to leave the woods so I can get back to hunting. They are 5" pieces of 2 X 4 with a 45° bevel top and bottom on the side next to the tree, a 3/8" hole crossways through the block about a third of the way down from the top and a 11 to 12 foot piece of 5/16" rope through the hole and a knot on each side and a small loop in one end of the rope. Pass the rope around the tree, through the loop and reverse direction back to the block. Wrap the rope around between the block and the tree til you run out of rope. Done.


----------



## Killemquietly (Dec 3, 2006)

Kerrye, post a pic of those mounted to a tree please. Looks like a tiny stepping surface. I've used. 4x4 blocks, but too massive. Your solution is curious to me.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

OK. Here you go. You climb these with your instep on the block. It always felt to me like climbing with spikes did when I worked for the tel. co. back in the fifties.


----------



## cece (Mar 1, 2013)

love that thank you


----------



## 77Walton77 (Jan 2, 2014)

I like the setup, im thinking about doing the same thing just with a 3" steel pipe ive got laying around.
was wondering how long you cut yours? and what angle ?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

not safe sorry


----------



## TrickArchery (Dec 18, 2013)

I want a set of those to give my mother in law!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Those look safer than some of the commercial climbing sticks I have seen. I would consider putting wood caps on them with grip tape for me. I am not as stable as I was when I was 20.

Cut two pieces of ply wood to shape, one goes inside and one on top. Glue them together and then run a couple of screws into the inner one just to keep it in place.

I love the design!!


----------



## rbcss (Feb 25, 2005)

haven't been on this site for a while. the sch 40 is real tough stuff. I'm sure they will work fine as long as you use a good strap. I bought some straps from strap works. they will make what ever you want. prices are good, but the shipping is a little pricey but you will have a quality strap. 
I probably will make a couple of these and give them a shot.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Compared to some of the stuff I have done with PVC this is really safe !!! If the good Lord wanted me he would have taken me by now.


----------



## fairchaser99 (Oct 17, 2012)

individual steps are too hard to put up /take down....buy sticks


----------



## James Kiser (Jul 19, 2011)

old school method here, lag bolts


----------



## JB17 (Mar 23, 2010)

. I made some like this that I used for a while, the biggest problem that I had, was I set all my trees up in early summer, and by the time season started, the trees had grown enough that I had to back the lags out to get the step over them. Other than that they were fine, found lags for 18 cents a pice, so cheap to set up a bunch of trees.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

JB17 said:


> View attachment 1998819
> View attachment 1998820
> View attachment 1998821
> . I made some like this that I used for a while, the biggest problem that I had, was I set all my trees up in early summer, and by the time season started, the trees had grown enough that I had to back the lags out to get the step over them. Other than that they were fine, found lags for 18 cents a pice, so cheap to set up a bunch of trees.


That is pretty cool !!!


----------



## polarishunter0 (Aug 3, 2010)

I know these aren't true "screw in tree steps", but I have found the very best and cheapest scenario is this... I buy concrete anchors... they're cheap. And I start climbing with my cordless dewalt drill. Drill a hole and slide the pegs in. I keep the bottom 4 or 5 pegs "with me".. that way it would be more difficult for someone to come in and climb the tree and steal my stuff. I realize for those of you that are not allowed to damage the trees... this wont work. But they are cheap, quick to install and easy to do.


----------

